# Laptop Lock



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm living in the Lake Chapala area and am wondering where is the best place to get one of those cable locks for my laptop.
Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably Walmart, Lagunanet or PC Solutions. Martin, on Ocampo, may also have them or he can certainly get one for you from Guadalajara.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> I'm living in the Lake Chapala area and am wondering where is the best place to get one of those cable locks for my laptop.
> Thanks.


Are they worth the trouble and do they really work. Better to hide it, no?


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe in gdl (zapopan) at the best buy in plaza gallerias...........


----------

